# woodland counter-scarp gallery (plymouth)



## Dark Descent (May 15, 2013)

this is the counter-scarp gallery to woodland fort... in world war two the location was used as a public air raid shelter.



woodland fort by dansnaith, on Flickr




woodland fort by dansnaith, on Flickr




woodland fort by dansnaith, on Flickr

a tad of a squeeze 



woodland fort by dansnaith, on Flickr




woodland fort by dansnaith, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2013)

Got any more shots? these were great.


----------



## godzilla73 (May 18, 2013)

Good stuff. Not unlike Scoveston, or the Western Outworks of Fort Burgoyne. But then counterscarps are a Napoleonic thing, I guess...


----------



## TeeJF (May 19, 2013)

Very similar to where we ate going next week.


----------

